# Chica is home!



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

We had a long, but relatively quiet car and ferry and car ride home. 

Except for the two throw-ups after we stopped the car in the ferry line-up. 

The breeder suggested that for such a long journey, with a dog who'd never been in a crate, I might want to hold her on my lap ... and just ease her into the crate if I got tired of holding her. (I didn't get tired of holding her!)

Boomer the Cat was AMAZING last night! He was intensely interested in Chica, but didn't run or hiss or freak in any way.

This morning was another story, when Chica ran full tilt towards him on her way outside ... and Boom hissed and took a swat at her. 

We had some tough moments early in the evening last night with crying and howling. I told Bob, "We'll never make it through the whole night if this keeps up!" 

So I got online and found a downloadable CD called "Canine Lullabies."

They didn't work immediately (like they do in the video on the website!), but the heartbeat rhythm did seem to have an effect after a while.

She's asleep right now so gotta get a few things done.

Cheers to all!

Sheila


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome home. I think the Boom will come around. It will take time though. Some cats take a long time to adjust to new things. Have you seen the stuffed animal with the heart beat sound? I have one and used it for my guys when they were pups. It helped a lot. I will come back for pictures later


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The first few days can be rough as well as entertaining. Don't be surprised if you have a few WTH did I do moments. It all gets better in a very short time. Looking forward to photos.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how exciting for you! It will take a while for everyone to settle in. Looking forward to seeing some pictures. Love the name by the way!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting to finally have your baby home! I'm sure Boomer will adjust quickly and who knows - they may be good buddies!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! 

I'm going to look for that heartbeat toy, Linda. And we've definitely already had some WTH moments, Geri. :behindsofa:

These pix are kind of dark, but they do capture some "all tuckered out moments" at the end of our first full day.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!!!!! Oh I know you both are so excited and happy to have Chica at home. It takes time to get things flowing, but so....worth it. Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

how did the night go? Chica is so cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations on Chica - she is a cutie pie.
Laila came home this past friday and last night was her first fabulous night! She whined only a tiny bit, I put up my hand for her to kiss, and she went right back to her bed in the crate.
It will take Chica a few days to get comfortable and not be afraid. I am sure in two days you will see a great improvement.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on Chica's homecoming! She is a cutie. As much as we looked forward to Augie coming home to live, the actual coming home for the first time was a bit daunting! Lots to learn - I remember it was the same feeling as when I brought my human babies home. The WTH have I done thoughts, exactly. But it passes and it will soon feel like she has always been there. Have fun. They grow up waaaay too fast. I don't miss that biting stage though!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:flypig: Welcome sweet Chica you look very cute and loved!​


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to Chica - she's adorable....stay with it..little by little it all gets better!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Adorable. Welcome to you forever home Chica!

I think I got the pillow at a high end petstore. Hope you find it!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all,

Well, the Munchkin seems to have settled down for the night.

Monday night, the day we brought her home, she cried for about 10 minutes, around 3 am. Last night, she whimpered a little around 4:30 am but slept the rest of the night through. We're feeling pretty fortunate. 

We had heard Havs are quick learners, but to see it in person is amazing. The very first evening she was coming to her new name, and doing pretty well at Sit, and peeing outside ... in the rain, with a howling wind!

We watched the DVD from the My Smart Puppy book and are trying out several of the puppy training games from that. (So much easier to "get" it from the DVD!)

Boomer has hissed a time or two, but nothing serious.

I have a floor-to-ceiling mirror on the closet in my office, so one of my laugh-out-loud moments today was when Chica first saw the puppy in the mirror. She danced forward and backward, and tried to get behind the mirror to find that darn dog!

Cheers,
Sheila


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hahaha. I can picture how cute she must have been with the mirror! LOL

That's so great she doesn't seem to mind the rain. I swear that can be one of the biggest challenges. My guys are good in the rain too. Fred was funny this morning, It's pouring here and very windy. He walks out the dog door takes 5 steps towards the yard, stops, turns around to come back in, stops, walks towards the yard again, stops, turns back around to come in, then comes to his senses and runs down to the yard to do his business. It was funny to watch his little mind racing.
I think Chica and Boomer will be best of friends in time. I can't wait to see their relationship progress.


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> That's so great she doesn't seem to mind the rain.


Yeah, since we live on the Wet Coast -- I mean West Coast -- it's a good idea to like the rain. 

Do your kids all go out together to do their business?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear how well she's doing. The mirror episode made me smile. I remember when each of mine first saw their images in a mirror. It was funny. Enjoy every puppy moment because before you turn around they're all grown up.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo! Congratulations! she is adorable!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

IslandLady said:


> Yeah, since we live on the Wet Coast -- I mean West Coast -- it's a good idea to like the rain.
> 
> Do your kids all go out together to do their business?


They go put as they please. They normally don't go together unless I'm outside


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Sheila - congrats on Chica! She is so cute 

Where on the Coast do you live? I spent all my summers in Sechelt at my grandma's summer house, and my aunt and uncle live in Roberts Creek. I miss the Coast!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, Stella's Mom!

Small world ... we're in Sechelt, with a wonderful view of Vancouver Island from our front deck. And I was just in Florida visiting cousins a few weeks ago. 

If you're ever here to visit family again, let me know!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

That's so funny! I come home about 5 times per year, hoping to move back in Summer of 2012 - down here for school. I'll definitely shoot you a message if we're heading up to the Coast! You can never have too many puppy playdates


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Chica is beautiful!
Who was your breeder?
Maybe when Natalie returns from Florida in 2012, I'll have a hav of my own as well. P-L-A-Y-D-A-T-E in the "Wet" Coast


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Alice,

Nice to meet a fellow British Columbian!

MyLad Havanese in Langley. 

We'd never even heard of Havs until a few months ago, but apparently there are a couple here on the Sunshine Coast.

Do you have timeframe in mind for when you'll get your puppy?

Exhausted but happy, on Day 8 of puppy parenthood...

Sheila


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Lauren and Doug are amazing people! Lauren answered all my questions and Doug conducted the 45minute telephone interview. Very responsible breeders 
When I get my hav, it'll be from MyLad. Is Chica from Tessa and Cedrik litter? I check their website daily to see pictures of new litters  Yes, I'm weird and ... desperate? haha.

Time frame. Anytime really. I purchased a dog crate early, harness, leash, ex-pen and few toys earlier this year. Realistically, I may have to wait until 2012, after graduating  But if someone in my family brings a Havanese home as a gift for my Christmas present, I wouldn't complain 

How is your cat? Has Boomer started to take a liking to Chica?


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

alicelc said:


> Lauren and Doug are amazing people! Lauren answered all my questions and Doug conducted the 45minute telephone interview. Very responsible breeders
> When I get my hav, it'll be from MyLad.


We had never even met a breeder, so had no one to compare them with, but were impressed with a lot of things about the experience, including the hands-on training we got on pick-up day, from Lauren teaching Chica her new name, to Doug showing us how to clip her toe nails.



> Is Chica from Tessa and Cedrik litter? I check their website daily to see pictures of new litters  Yes, I'm weird and ... desperate? haha.


YES! They called her Chrissie, but we wanted a Spanish name ... to honour her Cuban heritage. :biggrin1:

I did the same thing, before we got her ... constantly checking the website and Lauren's Twitter account to see if there was anything new. 


> How is your cat? Has Boomer started to take a liking to Chica?


Thx for asking. We think Boom is doing amazingly well. Yes, there have been a few swats, and he hissed at her again this morning when she got to close too his tail, but he does seem fascinated with her. We're trying to give him tons of attention, especially when we're in training mode with her, and lavishing her with praise.

Such good fun!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

I too have not met a breeder but from what I've gathered from irresponsible breeders, Lauren and Doug are anything but  Did Lauren pair you with Chica? I cannot wait to undergo the "matchmaking" process 
My guess was Chrissie. She's beautiful 
Such meaning with the name Chica. I was brainstorming names for my future hav ... it was not easy ...

Fantastic to hear Boom is doing well  Maybe just needs some time to get to know the new friend. Then, they'll be buddies in no time


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

alicelc said:


> I too have not met a breeder but from what I've gathered from irresponsible breeders, Lauren and Doug are anything but  Did Lauren pair you with Chica? I cannot wait to undergo the "matchmaking" process
> My guess was Chrissie. She's beautiful
> Such meaning with the name Chica. I was brainstorming names for my future hav ... it was not easy ...
> 
> Fantastic to hear Boom is doing well  Maybe just needs some time to get to know the new friend. Then, they'll be buddies in no time


Yes, they're a really nice couple.

Whatever you do, don't go visit a litter until you're ready to adopt!

We had already booked a week on Vancouver Island over Christmas. Just went over to the mainland to meet the breeder. Thought we'd get a puppy in January.

HAH! We met Tessa's litter, and fell head over heels. (Bye, bye, Christmas vacation on the Island.)

A lot of people say that the males are even more adoring than females, so that's what we were thinking we wanted. But then Bob picked Chrissie/Chica out of the box and we were goners!

We were on tenterhooks until the 7-week Temperament Testing was over and she was ours for sure.

She is definitely -- as Doug told us many times -- "feisty"! 
Not aggressive. But definitely confident and assertive.

:bounce:

I think it's wonderful that you're doing such a lot of research and preparing in advance. That will make things better for you and your Hav!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

IslandLady said:


> Yes, they're a really nice couple.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't go visit a litter until you're ready to adopt!
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. The power of the Havanese puppies  It's very hard to turn away from them and say "oh, I'll wait until the next litter." The Island will be there so you and company can vacation there, anytime except this time, you'll have one addition --- Chica 

Originally, I wanted a male puppy (back in February), but now, it does not really matter anymore, haha. It's no longer a priority. A healthy, well tempered puppy is number 1 on my list 
I told my younger sister, who doesn't know what to get me for my Christmas present to buy me a Havnaese :biggrin1: *fingers crossed* eace:

Unlikeliness of that happening = zero 

I like researching. Especially if it is something that interests me  I still have my 10 page document of puppy-related information. Would you like a copy? I can share it to you


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

alicelc said:


> I like researching. Especially if it is something that interests me  I still have my 10 page document of puppy-related information. Would you like a copy? I can share it to you


Thanks, Alice, I would like that. I'm a research-aholic too. 

(Sorry for not answering sooner. I haven't been back here for a few days.)


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

IslandLady said:


> Thanks, Alice, I would like that. I'm a research-aholic too.
> 
> (Sorry for not answering sooner. I haven't been back here for a few days.)


Here's the download link:
http://www.sfu.ca/~acl19/misc/dog_guide.pdf
Let me know if you don't have a program to open the PDF.

It's all right, no need to apologize. I have been busy with school as the semester is coming to an end. 4 hours of sleep in the past 2 days :whoo:

PS: research-a-holicism is something I never want to be "cured" of


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Very thorough and well-organized! Printing it now....


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

IslandLady said:


> Very thorough and well-organized! Printing it now....


I compiled the information from websites I visited. What the author feel is good for his/her dog may not be for your Chica so I guess use the "guide" as a reference. Hope you find it helpful


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

You're so right. 

There are so many conflicting opinions and strategies. My plan is to get very educated, very fast ... and then pick the training ideas that work both for Chica and for us. And implement them consistently.


----------

